# Just started jumping agility at home!



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I made a cheap jump out of some 4x4 and 2x6 boards and a PVC pipe. First day and my 2 yr old Riley looked at me like I was crazy at first...but after 10 minutes I had him jumping! Woo Hoo! He is only at about 10 inches so far LOL but it is a start. I am not pushing him yet as he has never seen or done anything like this before but I am excited! He got pretty excited too. Muddy paws all over me when I praised him! LOL!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

It's amazing how inexpensive it can be to create your own agility course. I have Lainey "weave" through a row of holly bushes or a row of lawn chairs. She's not going pro, but she'll have the basic ideas.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry- Good job Riley!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL Thank you. Yeah I am going to see how he does and they get a cheap starter kit for under $200 if he likes it. He is really really high drive!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Keep up the good work and we 'agility people' all have a yard full of equipment we've made or bought!









It's really great to do all this in conjunction with finding a great set of agility classes in the area. That way you don't accidentally train something that you just need to re-train another way in the future (or at least that's what happened to me!)


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I am making some for Kiah from PVC pipe. I am sure she will do well at it and, as we have NO clubs here, I will take it to the ball diamond and try to teach some other dogs too.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah I was going to go to the store and get PVC...much safer, but I was lazy and figured I would give it a try. LOL! Be careful when I bent to praise Riley the other day he jumped up on me and gave me a black eye!?!?!!? My fault entirely I should know how excited he gets when he gets attention. He acts like a 6 month old pup still. LOL!

Let me know how the PVC works out and what you use as the cups to hold the pole.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

There are online places to purchase jump cups for PVC, such as Clean Run; I also use Arf and Running a lot - good prices on jump cups and some of those hard-to-find but oh-so-necessary items like 4-way tees. (www.arfandrunning.com).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just bought a bunch of those jump cup strips from cleanrun and can't say enough about them. Really ideal cause so easy to clip on and with the different height options as part of them (and easy to read!).


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep... love those strips - was able to set up a double box grid in no time with those... am also trying some of the wire ones from J&J to see which one holds up better. We make almost all our own obstacles...


----------

